# Motorola Bootloader finally unencrypted and unlocked...



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

In case you were wondering,

APRIL FOOLS...

Mods feel free to delete this thread although I stil find it funny.It is now after april 1st.

Motorola has unencrypted and unlocked their bootloaders on the following mobile devices.
Droid2
Droid2 Global
DroidX
DroidX2
Atrix
Atrix2
Razr
Razr2<bWith more to follow soon...

Finally moto pulled their head out of their ass...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lame.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah that was REALLY SUPER I CANT BELIEVE ITS NOT BUTTER LAME. Smh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh come on. Have a sense of humor...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW you really had me going...


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

Heh, if only.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

wow.. this is the first time I actually fell for an internets april fools day joke.. I actually jumped for joy - no bullshit knocked my chair over and cheered... until I clicked the clink and checked on droid life.. now I am gonna go curl up in the fetal position and shower for 3+ hours... I hope you're happy

:|


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

face slap..., lol

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## livErD69 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hahahahahaha!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatrickjr (Nov 8, 2011)

I love it - no more blocking by Moto.

Sent from the Moto ESP Typer


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

many people wouldn't believe this on a normal day


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

themib said:


> many people wouldn't believe this on a normal day


Its not the idea that it would be believed on any other day,
It is the fact that someone fell for it TODAY that makes it funny.

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Touche' good sir, tou fucking che lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 3duardo (Mar 31, 2012)

looks like i "Got got"


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

For one brief moment between reading the thread title and remembering today's date, I thought it might be true. Damn you for getting my hopes up.

Well played.


----------



## mystro (Mar 11, 2012)

....................../´¯/) 
....................,/¯../ 
.................../..../ 
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\ 
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........''...\.......... _.·´ 
............\..............( 
..............\.............\...


----------

